# 5x5 vs 8x3 For Deadlift



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Basically, as per the title, do people generally prefer the old 5x5, or are there great advocates for the 8x3 system?

I need a system to use for Deadlift more than anything else. My current 1RM is 250, though that was not the cleanest pull. Clean pull 1rm is 240.

Long term I really want to hit a 300kg Deadlift. Not going to set timeframes for this (though obviously the quicker the better  ). But not sure where to go with my training from here.

So yeah 5x5 or 8x3? Or something completely different?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Neither. that amount of DL volume would kill me!

5/3/1 is decent. It'll get you working in different rep ranges.

I had decent success with doing 5 triples too. If your going heavy, and as you want a big deadlift you will be, then deadlifts are pretty taxing when it comes to volume. this allows you to get some reps in without overdoing the volume.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

on the whole would agree with mike, although ive seen a few freaks respond well to high vol on deads, stuff like 8x3, pretty sure most people would end up going backwards or stalling pretty fast


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1x3 around 90% kill me :lol:

im a fan on pulling less and power squatting more .


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, thanks guys.

I'm off to the gym in a short while so I'll try working up to a couple of sets of heavy triples and leave the deads there. Might explain why I was stalling a little bit with the heavy volume I was doing.

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

ncedmonds said:


> Okay, thanks guys.
> 
> I'm off to the gym in a short while so I'll try working up to a couple of sets of heavy triples and leave the deads there. Might explain why I was stalling a little bit with the heavy volume I was doing.
> 
> Thanks again :thumb:


sounds like a plan.

I started with 3x3 and added sets over time.

Its also worth looking at your weaknesses. Where you stall/fail and adding assistance for them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

could adopt jnr somlov to deads .


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

agreed that pushing high vol max deads would kill the cns and result in backwards movement... ideally dont go over 90% for a tripple when aiming for a new max and build up to that over a period of time, esp when you start lifting big weights...


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Figure out how well your body responds to different volume and intensity. For me i like to work up to a heavy single above 95% then do a drop set and go for a rep PB. Low volume high intensity works best for me


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheers guys, couple of sets of 3 @ ~90% felt really good, then assistance so will stick with that for a while.

link here to journal entry if interested: Deadlift Day 10/06/2013


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Just thought id hijack this thread and ask a similar question in terms of shoulders and more specifically overhead shoulder press.

Would it be better to go for 5x5 or 3x10 for getting the best/quickest gains in terms of aesthetics and actual strength?

Up till now I've been trying to work on making small increments each week on 3 sets of ten but tonight because I keep reading on here that it's good to change your routine about every 6 or so weeks I decided to crank up the weight by 5kg and just go for 5 sets of 5.

Have to say that l felt good lifting the increased weight and at no point did I ever feel I was going to truly struggle to get the last rep of each set out and never once actually hit failure. Does that mean l should look to increase it by another 5kg?

Thanks for taking the time to read it guys, look forward to the replies.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Just thought id hijack this thread and ask a similar question in terms of shoulders and more specifically overhead shoulder press.
> 
> Would it be better to go for 5x5 or 3x10 for getting the best/quickest gains in terms of aesthetics and actual strength?
> 
> ...


what weight are you currently using?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ncedmonds said:


> what weight are you currently using?


Doh!!

Sorry mate.

On my 3x10 sets, up until last week l was using 35kg. That was because up until last week l was having to incorporate push press for the last couple of reps of my 2nd set and the last rep of my final set. Last week was the first time l was completely comfortable doing the full 3 sets with good form just using overhead press.

Today for my 5x5 l went for 40kg's.

Don't laugh, im well happy with that progress


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Doh!!
> 
> Sorry mate.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would stick with the 5x5 stronglifts routines for now, and you should see some quickish increases I'd have thought


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ncedmonds said:


> If it were me, I would stick with the 5x5 stronglifts routines for now, and you should see some quickish increases I'd have thought


Sound mate.

So if l stick with some 5x5's for the next 6 weeks or so then? Then drop down by 10-20% and l should find my 3x10's have increased as well?

Does this routine apply to all compounds out of interest?


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

it's a very good program which focuses on bringing up compound lift strength, pretty well recommended too.

And Yeah i'd have though the 3x10s would increase also, strength is strength at one level, although muscular endurance will come in more on 10reps etc and there are different muscle fibres etc but generally i would have thought so, yes  .

might be worth getting someone else's view as well though, see if there are any novel approaches etc that I'm not clued up on


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

I wouldn't bother changing it after 6 weeks though mate I would stick with stronglifts


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ncedmonds said:


> http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/
> 
> it's a very good program which focuses on bringing up compound lift strength, pretty well recommended too.
> 
> ...


Jesus h Christ. I've lost 15lb of muscle mass reading that lol.

Right then, as of Friday i'll smash what he recommends for the next 6 weeks and see where that takes me. I've got tough mudder coming up in September so want to put some decent size on AND cut down in that time so I look the biz on the team photos


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Charlee Scene said:


> I wouldn't bother changing it after 6 weeks though mate I would stick with stronglifts


l keep hearing it's best to vary your training every 6 weeks or so mate so as to avoid accommodation?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

I would do stronglifts and follow it until you have finished it, progression is key and it will be hard to keep progressing if you change your routine all the time dude


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I tend to only ever do on top set on deadlifts but I am a natural deadlifter - focus more on squatting power and the deadlift usually follows.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

i've found 5/3/1 works perfectly for deadlift

2 reps @ 90% is a good fallback if you're getting stuck at a 1RM. then build it up

anything over 5 reps on deadlift just feels weird to me

i don't know what it is, but there's just something wrong about it


----------

